# what's with the offensive insults to women?



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

When I lived out east and used to be a BT regular, I'd see posts every months about "How come girls who boat aren't interested in me?" Maybe there's a correlation?

Disrespect of any serious sort - sexual, politcal, religious, whatever - it has no place in the boating community -- our community.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Claire, In Re: to your post. I am truly sorry that you and all the other women on this board (including my wife) have to be exposed to that kind of insensitive and inconsiderate type of talk. That goes for this board and anywhere else. Shoot me an email. I'd like to tell you about something OT.


----------



## KnesisKnosis (Mar 21, 2004)

*On respect and Respecting women*

"Disrespect of any serious sort - sexual, politcal, religious, whatever - it has no place in the boating community -- our community."

I agree wholeheartedly! I have a wonderful wife, and am blessed with her friendship! I can not imagine why any guy finds it necessary to be crass and crude, to any woman, except their own immature insecurity. You gals are the greatest and most wonderful blessing, so accept my apology for those men who have trouble expressing themselves in a more civil fashion. 

As I said in my previous post on another thread, one of the main issues to me concerning the moral fibre of America, is the lack of respect for everyone, and everything. We protest our own rights, while trashing the rights of others, and by so doing fail to realize that we lose all respect, and self respect. Even the land and the rivers will eventuall eject us!


----------



## KnesisKnosis (Mar 21, 2004)

*re apologies*

My wife says I should leave it to the offending parties to apologize for themselves, if they are man enough!


----------



## esp (Jun 13, 2004)

Mountainbuns,

I know that you were not refering to me when you used abbreviation esp. but for the sake of those who either skim or did not read your post throughly enough, I, esp, have made no comments that degrade or insult women.

I do understand your disdain for being on the recieving end of such comments. I would say, and this is not to make an excuesse, or an out for those that went too far, that it is probably more an issue of awarness, than it is true woman bashing, but I do not speak for the other posters who may have offended. Nor am I saying that because it may be an issue of awarness, that it is okay, any less offending, or less insensitive.


----------



## mattyb (Oct 31, 2003)

*sorry*

really sorry I called those guys ladies. That was a true insult to all women. I had no intention to offend anyone but them.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I think you ladies should grow some balls. Boohoo, you read something offensive....welcome to the internet. I'll tell you what, I'll apologize on their behalf when someone apologizes to me for Re-electing the biggest Douchebag in America.


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

Now you are all talking like a bunch of 21st century GIRLY men.


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Agree it's probably more often an issue of awareness which is why I brought it up. The guys who just don't care, I expected the response they've given. The guys who just are unaware might now think about their choice of insult, especially if they like the idea of having more women in the boating community and on web boards like these. 

I don't need to grow balls, but thanks for the suggestion. Sorry if you don't like a woman who says what she thinks and who actually does some thinking once in a while. Maybe when you grow up you'll realize that respect and kindness count more than puffing your feathers and needing to have the last word. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## esp (Jun 13, 2004)

gapers/Bobby,

Wow!!! You guys are REAL men. I bet you guys could kick my ass.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Right
Dont be sexist
It pisses chicks off


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

"I think you ladies should grow some balls."

Uh....Claire is stout playboater and a class V creeker, one of the best women in the state, and I've seen her step up and run stuff that the majority of guys won't run. Sorry to burst your bubble.

And this is what you fail to see - it's not offensive only to women.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey LSB, broads don't like to be called chicks.

Kidding. Claire, how's that job search going, you still in the front range or have you moved to Boise yet?

-d


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Livingston said:


> Kidding. Claire, how's that job search going, you still in the front range or have you moved to Boise yet?
> 
> -d


Hey Darren, still here - defend my dissertation next week. I've been looking for jobs other places too, but do have an interview in Boise in Dec. Sounds like a cool job - Columbia River basin fisheries . We'll see...
Would you email me Matt's email address? ([email protected]) Thanks!


----------



## MBK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Hmmm*



gapers said:


> I think you ladies should grow some balls. Boohoo, you read something offensive....welcome to the internet. I'll tell you what, I'll apologize on their behalf when someone apologizes to me for Re-electing the biggest Douchebag in America.


I was just wondering how you would suggest that women "grow some balls," as well as explaining why women, especially the ones on this website, had anything to do with voting that ignorant, right-wing, religious extremist, who is going to go after Roe v Wade as soon as he appoints judges to the Supreme Court, in to office AGAIN! AHHHHH, "The Horror, the horror." If ripping my eyeballs out could have prevented this I would have!

Snap out if it dude, try to keep your allies close. Don't be one of those testasterone ridden men who have no respect for women or anyone else for that matter. The breed of man that is ruled by his testasterone, inorder to f--- or fight the next thing in his way, instead of using your mind and self-respect to deal with the world. I want to believe that you are probably better than that. 

Take care everyone, 
MBK


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

*Get over it already Claire*

Jesus you are a bitter lady huh?We've said our peace to one another and have even paddled together....Don't bring me into your little thread about men insulting women,blah blah blah...Get over it Claire you obviously have a chip on your shoulder about being a class 5 woman in a primarly mans sport...If your gonna post shit be prepared for oppisition and people voice'n theirs...As for this attack,I guess if I had a chip on my shoulder about the above I would have taken it personaly and told me to F off and leave it at that...Now 4 yrs later here's the thread again...So get over it,cause I have'nt thought about it in many years....
Gary


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Gary I didn't mean my post as an attack on you. I do remember your comment as particularly offensive, which is why I included it as an example of my point. It wasn't necessary to include reference to you with it, and I'm sorry I did that. 

I believe we've bumped into each other about 3 or 4 times in the past. If you knew me you might realize that I'm not at all bitter. I don't believe the class of water I paddle has anything to do with my post. I posted now because it was an issue now. And not one that only I have noticed. I've gotten emails from both women and men who appreciated my post and who also hope some attitudes will change here.

Again, my post was not intended as a personal attack and I do apologize if it seemed that way. I simply wish some people were more respectful towards women and I expressed that - if that constitutes a 'chip' well it's one I can live with.

-Claire


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Claire,

I agree with what you say and wish males (I won't call them "men")wouldn't use the female gender as a tool to insult each other. When a guy accuses another of feminine traits as an insult, its disrespectful of all women - their mothers and sisters included. I just pity the women in these guys lives if they have to deal with that kind of disrespect. 

Good luck with the job hunt and hopefully I'll see you on the river again next season.

--Andy

PS - OT for Gapers about what you said - "you read something offensive....welcome to the internet." Why should we have to get used to lower standards of conduct and mutual respect the internet than any forum, including face-to-face? Is it because you can slam someone from the comfort of your own closet and therefore we should all accept that?


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

*No worries*

No prob Claire,I was just suprised too read your post as I thought we had gotten way past that time in history(and I know we have)...Glad too see you out paddling and getting some gradient in after your ordeal...Take care have a safe winter and be safe...
Gary


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Jesus, shut up ya whiny bitches. let this post die already. I know gapers girlfriend and she's a helluva lot cooler than any of you ladies who sit around here and complain about what someone says on the friggin net. Plus shes gotta fine ass! Please dont be offended Ash (as if shes cares).

Disrespectfully

FLOWTORCH


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Dear Mountainbuns,
Thanks for your post, I appreciate when women bring issues like this to people´s attention. As you mentioned, there is a huge problem with awareness, thanks for trying to make people more aware! 
Now, I am about as feminist as they come, and I am a bit hesitant about asking this because I don´t want to take away from your argument, but ¨mountainbuns¨? Seems like a name like that may be self-degrading. Aren´t we trying to get people to stop objectifying women and start respecting them?...what are you getting at with the name?
Darcy


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Darcy-
Here's the story on my handle...
http://mountainbuzz.com/viewtopic.php?t=538&highlight=

I was out with a bunch of friends about a week ago and one of them brought up this post... and he said he thought the subject of the post and my handle were contradictory, just like you have brought up. I see your point. I must say I hadn't ever thought of the handle as objectifying... just a goofy play on 'mountainbuzz' and a story that makes me laugh. Guess "buns" doesn't seemed degrading or suggestive to me, just funny. 

I realize everyone draws their own lines - what's acceptable/funny versus offensive/violent. I posted because some recent posts were just poor- the worst ("passing your gfriend around the hottub," etc) even allude to rape. I also sensed that some guys didn't realize how referring to women in derogatory terms makes many women feel insulted. I wouldn't define myself as a hard-core feminist, but being thoughtful is important to me. 

I'm glad you asked. Re-reading the thread I linked to above was a nice reminder of the great people I've met paddling and on this board...

Claire


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello Claire,
This may be more fun and appropriate via e-mail, but since at this point that is not a possibility, I´ll continue through mtn. buzz. The story of the handle ¨moutainbuns¨ certainly does make it more innocent. My first thought, however, on reading that title, was that is just invites the kind of mindless sexism that you are criticizing. It is a sad reality that this sort of sexualizng happens, but the truth is, mountainbuns on a kayaking sight brings to mind ditzy shuttle bunnies and daisy duke shorts. I hear that you are a phenomenal kayaker, not a nice pair of buns that writes posts on mountain buzz! 

By the way, Theodore Roosevelt was one of the greatest sexists of our times. In his quest to actualize his own masculinity, he could think of nothing better to do than put down the female portion of the population and try to squash out any ¨feminine¨ qualities of his great society. 
(check out Manliness and Civilization). 
What did you get your Ph.D in?


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

...


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Darcy,

"what did I get my PhD in?" .... apparently not womens history!! 
I don't know a thing about TRoosevelt except that David had quoted him, and its an inspiring quote that David lives in a big way.

Again, I can see your point and it had not really occurred to me that "mountainbuns" was suggesting what you said. But as you and my other friend have mentioned it, maybe it is time for mountainbuns to retire. 

Just got my PhD in ecology - specifically aquatic ecology and fisheries. 10 years ago while working as a raft guide on the Ark I decided I wanted to study and protect these amazing rivers that we love. 

---
On a separate note (and it sounds like email is unavailable to you so I'll continue here) I see that you are working in Ecuador? I am planning to travel in the coming months and have been considering Chile, Argentina, and Costa Rica. I'll most likely be traveling alone, with very basic spanish skills, and wanting to paddle some. I could maybe paddle a week with an outfitter/guide but otherwise will need to do it on my own due to finances. How is Ecuador in Jan/Feb? Random people to meet and paddle with down there? Any recommendations?

Thanks for the good conversation and any info on this other stuff!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*I am so verklempt!!!*

Here let me give you a topic....talk amongst yourselves:

Crested Butte! Where the men are men and so are the women! 


:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Claire,
January and February are both great months to paddle in Ecuador. Both months are during the ¨dry¨ season so you are much less likely to be shut out by high water. Low water is NEVER a problem here, but high water sometimes is, so paddling during the dry months is definetely important. There are some amazing runs down here!
My e-mail is [email protected] if you want more information...Ecuador is a paddling mecca!
Sorry about the Ph.D comment, it was a sadly misplaced friendly question!
Darcy


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

EASY BIG CHOP!!!!!!1 crested butte is graced with beautiful and healthy gals......they'll work you on a bike, skis or maybe even in a boat!!!!hehehhahahhehehhahahhehehhahahhhehahhahhehhahah


----------

